# Ultimate Women's Combat



## Tez3 (May 21, 2009)

Press release.
"May 20, 2009  Los Angeles: Lyle Howry Productions in partnership with Momentum Entertainment & Sports Network is proud to announce the syndication of Ultimate Womens Combat (working title). Executive Producers are Lyle Howry, Dallas Tanner, and Jeff Rice. This reality based television show will be syndicated by Momentum Entertainment & Sports Network. The show will be broadcast over NBC stations and affiliates throughout the United States. Other network affiliated stations and station groups will also be included in the airing of the show. With an anticipated premiere in late 2009 or early 2010, the show is expected to reach over 60 Million households in top markets throughout the U.S. 

Ultimate Womens Combat is a television show that focuses on 16 female Mixed Martial Arts fighters as they attempt to make a name for themselves in the rough and tumble world of professional cage fighting. Many of these combatants have been connected to male fighters and trainers their entire careers. Its now time for them to step out of the shadows and into the fire! Throughout the show the audience will get to know these warriors not only as fighters but as women who have lives, responsibilities and experiences that extend beyond the cage. Ultimate Womens Combat will delve deep into the lives of these women pulling from them the most intriguing details of what makes a female fighter. The weekly challenges will have the girls working closely with nationally recognized organizations to make the public aware of issues that have impacted our communities and the women themselves. Make no mistake, this is a fight show and there will be fights! At the end of the season the winners of the tournament will receive a major contract from a partnered fighting promotion. Ultimate Womens Combat is not a fighting promotion and the creators do not intend to promote fights under the Ultimate Womens Combat banner. 

Bas Rutten and Maxim 100 model, Joanna Krupa will play hosts to the show. Also featured as coaches are #1 ranked fighter, Tara LaRosa, U.K. fighting sensation Rosi Sexton, Strike Force contender Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos and Jiu-jitsu legend Cesar Gracie. The 16 female fighters include Felice Herrig, Angela Magana, Angela Hayes, Melissa Steele, Roxy Richardson, Lauren Sugahara, Kerry Vera, Michelle Vera, Marloes Coenen, Casey Noland, Molly Helsel, Vanessa Mariscal, Jessica Aguilar, Martha Benavides, and Kate McGray (fight roster subject to change). 

Lyle Howry of Lyle Howry Productions would like to thank the following sponsors for their continual support throughout Ultimate Womens Combat tryouts and preliminary events: Self Defined Clothing, Tussle Fight Gear, Super Body Care, U.K. Cage Warriors, HGH Infusion, Bas Rutten's Elite MMA and Dojo Fight Gear."

Well someone likes womens MMA! Will be watching Rosi, a great coach as well as fighter.


----------



## Live True (May 21, 2009)

Definately something to put on my list of shows to watch. I don't watch much tv, but I think this could be interesting. Thanks Tez!


----------



## LoneRider (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if this will be as successful as The Ultimate Fighter. Will the winners be able to fight in Strike Force or anything like a big promotion?


----------



## Carol (May 22, 2009)

Damn.  If this is on when I'm at work in the evening, I just might have to get a TIVO.


----------

